# My Bike



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Been messing with my wife's phone camera,wondered how this would come out.My XT600 Supermoto.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There you go Alex..you do have a camera after all.!!!come on then ..lets see the watches!!
















Jason


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

These Supermoto's always look a "fun" bike. Aparently a lot of superbike owners a changing over to them, cheaper to run and more licence freindly!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I have tried close up ics with the camera and it all looks a blur









Mike,yes they are great fun,and easier to keep your licence


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alex, let's see that Italian bike of yours....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Will take a pic tomorrow,if I can get the phone away from the wife









The Supermoto is up for sale now,time for a change.I want a Ural gear up combination


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I want a Ural gear up combination


 ...to go with your Poljot? Now that would be a perfect combination: Poljot and Ural.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm sure I've still got some pics of my old bike on disc somewhere, I'll try to find them.......


----------

